# Feedback Ausgabe 02/2009



## Uziflator (3. Januar 2009)

Ich möchte mal Kritik loswerden,wegen der Ausgabe 02/09!

1.Bei dem CPU Kühlertest schreibt ihr das der Xigmathek Dark Knight S1283 auf einem AM2/+ auch angeschraubt wird,dies stimmt allerdings *nicht*,er wird *geklammert* und der Mainbord ausbau ist auch nich nötig, jedenfalls bei AMD Baords!

2.Das das nur bei mir so oder stimmt das Bild mit demTon nich über ein in dem Jubiläumsvideo?

3.Such ich noch!


----------



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Januar 2009)

*PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Januar 2009)

*PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

jetzt schon feedback  ?


----------



## dirtyoetker (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

^^^

Das heisst aber woll schnell Lesen hier... geben unser bestes. 1. Fazit: gleicher Preis


----------



## Maxle (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

die leserwahl seite funktioniert entweder nicht oder ist mir zu unübersichtlich gestaltet wenn mann auf Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008 - Publikumspreis, Hersteller des Jahres 2008 geht kam man bis gestern immer woanders hin ansonsten echt tolle zeitschrift !!! die benches sind gut geworden (PhII)


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Die Ausgabe ist sehr gut besonders der Phenom 2 Test eine der besten Ausgaben seit langem!!!! Weiter so


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*



Maxle schrieb:


> die leserwahl seite funktioniert entweder nicht oder ist mir zu unübersichtlich gestaltet wenn mann auf Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008 - Publikumspreis, Hersteller des Jahres 2008 geht kam man bis gestern immer woanders hin ansonsten echt tolle zeitschrift !!! die benches sind gut geworden (PhII)



bei mir funktioniert der Link einwandfrei (ich benutzte Firefox 3.0.5)


----------



## fosi1978 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*



I am a O.C. Profi schrieb:


> Die Ausgabe ist sehr gut besonders der Phenom 2 Test eine der besten Ausgaben seit langem!!!! Weiter so



Kann ich nur bestätigen.


----------



## Maxle (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> bei mir funktioniert der Linkeinwandfrei (ich benutzte Firefox 3.0.5)


liegt wohl daran, dass ich abonnent bin und die zeitschrift erst heute in den handel kam und desshalb gestern der link net funzte


----------



## Gast20150401 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Ja.sagen wir mal so: geht wieder mal in Ordnung.Der Preis ist dafür o.k.
( Hab die im affentempo durchgerackert,weil die wollen heute beim erscheinungstermin schon Feedback)

...und habe sehen müssen das mein Q9550 supergut gegen den Phenom II abschneidet.Hab ich doch den richtigen Riecher gehabt(08.2008)


----------



## leorphee (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

es ist meine erste ausgabe die ich als ABO bekommen habe, schönwenn man da schon früher lesen kann was andere erst heute erfahren. Danke. allerdings würde ich mich so wie scho9n einige ander User freuen wenn man die Ausgabe auch als Digitales medium hätte (PDF) auf der DVD oder wie auch immer.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Köstlich, jeden Monat aufs Neue. Nur weil wir heute den Feedback-Thread starten heißt das nicht, dass wir nur heute Feedback annehmen.  Lasst euch ruhig Zeit mit dem Lesen, das Heft gibt's schließlich noch ein paar Wochen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Woody83 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Hi,...

das Magazin ist wie immer gut, dennoch vermisse ich einen Test über die neue GTX260 in 55 nm Fertigung, das macht mich echt traurig! 

by3


----------



## bleedingme (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Top-Heft, der Phenom-II-Test ist erstklassig gemacht!
Vor allem das zusätzliche Gegenüberstellen von Durchschnittswerten und tabellarischer Kostenvergleich - gute Idee, wenn jemand übersichtlich Hilfe zur Kaufentscheidung braucht.


----------



## lowkres (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*



leorphee schrieb:


> es ist meine erste ausgabe die ich als ABO bekommen habe, schönwenn man da schon früher lesen kann was andere erst heute erfahren. Danke. allerdings würde ich mich so wie scho9n einige ander User freuen wenn man die Ausgabe auch als Digitales medium hätte (PDF) auf der DVD oder wie auch immer.



Tja dann wird die PDF Datei auf Warez Seiten reingestellt und das wäre nicht so gut.


----------



## fosi1978 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*



leorphee schrieb:


> allerdings würde ich mich so wie scho9n einige ander User freuen wenn man die Ausgabe auch als Digitales medium hätte (PDF) auf der DVD oder wie auch immer.



Nee ich habe lieber so ne altmodische Zeitung (nicht nur weil ich noch kein LCD auf dem Klo habe)


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*



Maxle schrieb:


> liegt wohl daran, dass ich abonnent bin und die zeitschrift erst heute in den handel kam und desshalb gestern der link net funzte



achso, danke für die Antwort


----------



## TheRealBecks (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Ich hab eure Zeitung bisher noch nicht lesen können, aber gleich heute morgen auf Arbeit hab ich mir die Benches vom Phenom 2 reinziehen müssen 

Hier zwei Dinge, die ich mir in der Zukunft von euch wünschen würde:
1) Innerhalb eines Jahres erscheinen von euch 12 Zeitschriften - jeweils von PCG und PCGH. Problem an der Sache ist, dass diese Zeitschriften Unmengen von meinem nicht vorhandenen Stauraum nehmen. Mein Vorschlag wäre daher, dass ihr jedes jahr eine DVD mit allen 12 Zeitschriften im PDF-Format veröffentlicht. Meinetwegen z.B. 6 Monate nach dem abgelaufen Jahr (also im Juni/Juli das komplette Vorjahr von Januar bis Dezember). Dann hättet ihr genug Luft, dass die Themen nicht mehr zu aktuell sind, dass jemand nur noch die PDFs illegal saugt und eure Zeitschriften nicht mehr kauft und gleichzeitig können viele Leute Platz schaffen, denn es wird bestimmt genug User geben, die ihre Zeitschriften nicht horten können/wollen.
1a) Solltet ihr Vorschlag 1 als angemessen empfinden, dann wäre ein Zusatzvorschlag von mir, dass diese 12 hefte in ein PFD zusammengefasst werden. Dabei muss nicht das ganze Heft von Grund auf neu designet werden, sondern schlicht und einfach die Rubriken der einzelnen Hefte zusammengefügt und sortiert werden. Es ist nämlich oft seeeehr schwer einen alten Artikel über ein ganz bestimmtes Thema zu finden, weil man einfach mit der Suche nicht voran kommt :/ Selbst 12 einzelne PDFs pro Jahr würden die Suche nicht zufriedenstellend vereinfachen, wie es eine "Jahreszeitschrift" im PDF-Format tun könnte.

So viel erst einmal zu der einen Geschichte, nun noch ein fast schon persönlicher Wunsch:
2) Auf der MSI-Seite habe ich diese Notebooks vor ein paar Tagen entdeckt: 
MSI Technology GmbH - innovation with style
und ganz besonders wichtig: MSI Technology GmbH - innovation with style
Ersteres Notebook ist ein All-In-One-AMD-Notebook mit einer HD 4670 und zweites ein Intel Centrino 2 mit einer *Mobile Radeon HD 4850*!
Ich wollte also fragen, ob ihr in der nächsten Zeit beide Notebooks testen könntet?  Vor allem hat MSI immer so leckere Preise und super Leistung, nur liest man trotzdem gerne eure Tests vorher, da sie das i-Tüpfelchen in der Kaufentscheidung darstellen. Zudem haben sicherlich viele noch Weihnachtsgeld über und Notebooks sind generell im Trend 

Lässt sich bei Punkt 2 was drehen? Ich geb euch auch ein Bierchen aus!


----------



## Floro (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Diese Ausgabe ist wie fast jede PCGH-Ausgabe richtig gelungen .
Gut sind die Mainboard-Tests , Artikel übers Stromsparen und der Extended-Bereich.


----------



## Castortranse (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Ich bin heute sehr traurig gestimmt weil kein Händler die neue Ausgabe 02/2009 im Angebot hat. Die horten immernoch die alte Ausgabe. *schnief*


----------



## Uziflator (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Hab was gefunden!

1.Bei dem CPU Kühlertest schreibt ihr das der Xigmathek Dark Knight S1283 auf einem AM2/+ auch angeschraubt wird,dies stimmt allerdings nicht,er wird geklammert und der Mainbord ausbau ist auch nich nötig, jedenfalls bei AMD Baords!

2.Das das nur bei mir so oder stimmt das Bild mit demTon nich über ein in dem Jubiläumsvideo?

3.Such ich noch!


----------



## killer89 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Bisher bin ich ganz zufrieden  hab mir diesesmal, entgegen meiner Gewohnheit zuerst die Vids angeschaut  muss sagen, dass mir der Hummer gut gefallen hat 
Außerdem war das Interview mit Thilo etwas leise 

MfG

edit: @ Uziflator: am Anfang ist es richtig heftig, hast recht, aber später net mehr so ^^ zumindest bei mir ^^ habs aber auch später auf die Platte kopiert, das mein Laufwerk zu laut war XD


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*



Castortranse schrieb:


> Ich bin heute sehr traurig gestimmt weil kein Händler die neue Ausgabe 02/2009 im Angebot hat. Die horten immernoch die alte Ausgabe. *schnief*


Ich hab die Ausgabe schon fast einer Woche Abonnent sein ist halt einfach besser ich frage mich warum ihr anderen da nur neidisch zuseht.
Wenn ihr sowieso jede Ausgabe kauft könnt ihr gleich Abo machen und Prämie abstauben!!


----------



## killer89 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Dazu müsste es erstmal ne attraktive Prämie für manche geben ^^ ich hab mir auch wieder n Abo geholt und das Medusa Pro-Gamer genommen, weil mein altes Medusa (vom 1.Abo) langsam Gebrauchsspuren hat und mich die Box n bissl nervt ^^

BTW: Warum muss man eigentlich immmer jemanden werben für die Prämie? Kann man die Prämie nicht einfach mit dem Abo verknüpfen?

MfG


----------



## Uziflator (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*



killer89 schrieb:


> BTW: Warum muss man eigentlich immmer jemanden werben für die Prämie? Kann man die Prämie nicht einfach mit dem Abo verknüpfen?
> MfG


Als geschenk dürfen die nicht sagen,kannst aber deine Mutter oder als Empfänger angeben und es trotzdem behalten,das ist auch so gedacht!


----------



## killer89 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Was denkste, was ich getan hab? ^^ Es würd doch das ganze nur vereinfachen 

MfG


----------



## stinnux (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Bei mir klappt der Web-Code für die Roccat-Maus von Seite 8 nicht, oder bin ich zu blöde?


----------



## Namaker (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Das ist jetzt nicht direkt Feedback zum Magazin, aber egal:

Beim PhenomII-Test im Abschnitt "Overclocking" bei Left4Dead verliert der 940BE oc bei 1680*1050/4*AA/16*AF 8 FPS im Vergleich zum Unübertakteten. Wie ist das möglich?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Super Test des von mir laaange Erwarteten *Phenom II X4 940 BE. Allerdings:*
Ich suche mich jetzt schon seit dem 3. Januar tot nach dem Ding. Unter billiger.de habe ich tatsächlich einen für 259 Euro gefunden Bei Neobuy habe ich angerufen und die gefragt, ob sie lagernd sind und sie nicht verkaufen dürfen, oder ob sie ebenfalls warten. Nun, sie warteten und gaben 2-3 Tage als Versanddauer an. 12h später waren die aus dem Preisvergleich billiger.de raus und die Lieferzeit war auf 7-10 Tage gesetzt. Vor allem fand ich die *Reaktion von Neobuy am Telephon komisch, als ich anmerkte, daß alternate.de die schon lagernd hat, aber nicht verkaufen und listen darf*! Bei hardwareversand.de und atelco.de war ich en ticken zu langsam. Die hatten ebenfalls welche. Naja, dann warte ich eben noch. Bööse Zungen sagen die richtige Verfügbarkeit sei erst im Februar erreicht. Das wäre aber noch sehr lange und würde mich dazu zwingen, den alten X4 9950 mit 1,6V zu grillen... Laß ich lieber. Glückwunsch an alle, die ihn schon haben! Ich hoffe er erreicht 4GHz und nochn bissl mehr? 

MfG kampfschaaaf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Das Heft ist Euch mal wieder gut gelungen.

Leider musste ich die Reste von der DVD-Pappe wieder mit nem Cutter bearbeiten,
damit ich anschließend vernünftig umblättern kann.

@ Redi: Kann man die DVD nicht ans Heftende verbannen?

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Gruß Tobi

PS: Webcode 5835 funktioniert immer noch nicht!


----------



## Kreisverkehr (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Schönes Heft, doch eins schlägt mir direkt ins Auge (Nein, nicht "springt ins Auge", "schlägt" im wortwörtlichen Sinne):

Beim Stromspar-PC habt ihr beim Prozzi, bei der Graka, beim Board etc wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet, doch bei dem Netzteil - finde ich - habt ihr einen Bock geschoßen.
Enermax is ne gute Marke, doch das infiniti ist doch durch das effizientere Pro82+/Modu82+ ersetzt worden? Ok, aber warum zum Teufel 650W? 20% Auslastung von 650W sind immerhin 130W und das System wird im Idle nie im Leben 130W ziehen können. Und erst ab 20% Auslastung muss es mindestens 80% Wirkungsgrad haben. (Im Text steht 600W, in der Tabelle 650W) Bei 600W wären 20& immernoch 120W...

Warum habt ihr dann nicht ein wirklich passend dimensioniertes, modernes Netzteil genommen, welches auch im Idle schon über 20% Auslastung kommt. Wäre auch weit preiswerter gewesen.

Als Kandidaten sehe ich hier das Seasonic S12II 330W. Bei dem 330W-Netzteil habt ihr bei 20% Auslastung zwar immer noch 66W, die gefordert werden müssten, aber es liegt doch ein gutes Stückchen näher als beim Infinity.
Außerdem wird die Graka verwendet, kommt man beim Seasonic auf mehr als 20% Auslastung und somit erhält man auch einen guten Wirkungsgrad.

Vllt kann mir mal jemand die Mehrkosten für ein altes, überdimensioniertes Netzteil erklären, wenn das Netzteil auch noch unterhalb von 20% Auslastung operieren muss, wenn es erst ab dann 80% Wirkungsgrad haben muss?

e:/

Bei den Eigenbau-PCs: 
Einsteiger: Warum denn nicht das K9A2-CF mit der alten SB600 nicht durch ein moderneres KA780G ersetzen? Auf Mittelklasse-CF kann hier sicher verzichtet werden.
Profi: Warum ein 780a-Board? Ich würd wieder ein GA-MA790GP-DS4H oder Asus M3A78-T einsetzen oder für Crossfire ein Asus M3A79-T Deluxe ~150€. Desweitern ab nun einen Phenom II 940 und als Kühler eher den Noctua NH-U12P denn den IFX-14.

Obs bei den Mittelklasse-PCs nicht auch eine günstigerere 4870 1024MB tun würde als Alternative is was anderes.


----------



## g.Status (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Nicht ein direktes Feedback an diese Ausgabe,aber ich finde,dass die Extended-ausgabe etwas zu teuer ist (6,50€ sind bisschen teuer für 'ne Zeitschrift) ,zwar sind dort Extraseiten und warschienlich mehr DVD's enthalten,aber auf die DVD könnte man verzichten,bzw. eine Extended-ausgabe ohne DVD


----------



## killer89 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Also mal im Ernst... es gibt das Magazin ohne DVD, Mag mit DVD, Extended und alle 3 Monate Premium, das sind 3 parallel und alle 3 Monate sogar 4 und jetzt willst du noch ne 5. haben? 

Aus meiner Sicht rechnet sich das nicht. Das ist 1,50€ mehr und wer sich nicht das Extra-Booklet kaufen will, das in der Extended ist, der kauft sich halt das normale Mag mit oder ohne DVD. 
Es wird schon seine Gründe haben, warum es die Zeitung net in noch mehr Varianten gibt.

On Topic: Hab zwar noch nicht so viel geschafft zu lesen, aber die Benches vom Phenom 2 sind absolut genial  auch aus AMD-Sicht 

MfG


----------



## bigmin (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Ich muss dem Einwand von Kreisverkehr zustimmen. Auf Seite 104 steht: "Die Gesamtleistung des Netzteils ist - entgegen der landläufigen Meinung - nicht entscheiden für den Stromverbrauch, da es im Regelfall immer nur die von den PC-Komponenten benötigte Menge Strom zur Verfügung stellt."

Indirekt entsteht durch ein Netzteil mit zu hoher Gesamtleistung doch ein Mehrverbrauch, wenn nämlich, wie Kreisverkehr schon sagte, der optimale Wirkungsgrad nicht erreicht wird, weil z.B. die Auslastung so gering ist, dass er unter einer bestimmten Schwelle bleibt (laut Kreisverkehr 20%). Einen Beweis dafür liefert Tomshardware (Test).

Kann Herr Manuel Schulz dazu bitte Stellung beziehen und Quellen für seine Behauptung nennen?


----------



## amdintel (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

es währe mal angeraucht 
Software die ihr auf euren DVDs anbietet,
auf Lauffähigkeit 
auf neueren  PC System und Vista vorher zu testen, 

die Zeiten von Dos und Windows 98 sind ja zum Glück vorbei 

das  Knopix 2 . Seite der DVD läuft weder 
auf meinem Intel 7 PC noch auf meinem PC mit Intel Q9300 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...universal-combat-laeuft-nicht.html#post471530


es gibt einen recht beachtlichen Teil, an Usern heute 2009,
 die einen Neuen PC haben und auch Vista nutzten .


----------



## MaZe (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Ich würde gerne mal wissen, wie der Leistungsindex der Prozessoren bestimmt wird (Seite 140; Ausgabe 2/09). Könnte sich bitte mal jemand dazu äußern (Formel)?

Ganz besonders interessiert mich dabei die Gewichtung der nicht-Spiele-Benchmarks und die Frage, ob angesichts der enormen Stärken des i7 im nicht-Spiele-Bereich evtl. eine zusätzliche Angabe (Balken oder Spalte) zur reinen Spiele-Leistung eingeführt werden könnte? Schließlich handelt es sich ja um ein Hardware Magazin für Spieler und solch ein Wert könnte bei Kaufentscheidungen durchaus nützlich sein.

MfG


----------



## amdintel (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

sehe ich auch grade,
was mich etwas wundert ?
der Intel 7-920 ist billiger als der AMD II  
ist das nicht umgekehrt ? 
oder das vielleicht beide gleich teuer sind ?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Ich habe mir auch in meiner freien Zeit mal das Video mit den Jungs aus der Redaktion gegönnt 

Sehr schön auch, wie sich Marco dann am Ende selbst Interviewt hat; schafft das mal. Der Ton war teilweise recht leise. Irgendwann hat Marco (oder jemand anderes) das Mikrofon etwas näher ans Sofa gerückt, sodass im Verlauf dann einige dagegen gekickt haben. Hält sich aber noch in Grenzen. Wofür gibt's die Lautstärkeregelung am Rechner. War aber wirklich äußerst lustig und schön anzusehen  

Herr Pfründer, einer eurer Layouter, ist eine aufblühende Rose - sehr amüsant.

Marco, hoffentlich hattest du nach dem Drehtag endlich mal Zeit für ein Tässchen Kaffee. Wer saß eigentlich zwischenzeitlich noch hinter der Kamera im Raum? Es spiegelte sich eine etwas stämmigere Person im Hintergrund.

Das Magazin habe ich, um ehrlich zu sein, noch nicht vollständig durch. Macht aber durchweg einen sehr guten Eindruck. Ich überfliege zum Anfang hin ja erstmal alle Artikel und kleineren Tests grob. Danach gehe ich mehr ins Detail.


----------



## y33H@ (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Ich tippe auf den göttlichen _*henn0r*_ 

cYa


----------



## killer89 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Und wer hat sich da noch aufs Bild gedrängt? Da is einer im Hintergrund langgeflitzt!?
BTW: Marc, warum ham se dich net interviewt??

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*



> BTW: Marc, warum ham se dich net interviewt?


Ich wollte nicht  Hat interne Gründe. Aber keine Angst, du wirst mich sicherlich in den kommenden Monaten mal in voller Göttlichkeit bewundern können 

cYa


----------



## killer89 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

oO jetzt bekomm ich ja fast Angst  
Hat mich bloß gewundert, einer fehlte da doch ^^ fands aber auch gut mal die Leute zu sehen, die fürs Layout verantwortlich sind 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Layout rockt, ohne die "Helden im Hintergrund" geht nämlich gar nichts 

*EDIT*
Hier mal zumindest n Bild von mir als Entschädigung  Wie du dem Gesichtsausdruck entnehmen kannst, ist Angst angebracht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## NCphalon (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

gibts auch ne entschädigung für das bild? 

(nich hauen gell?^^)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Du bekommt nen Gratis-Bann für 3 Wochen. Deal? 

cYa


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Wer saß eigentlich zwischenzeitlich noch hinter der Kamera im Raum? Es spiegelte sich eine etwas stämmigere Person im Hintergrund.



Kollege Monty Schulz. 

Im Hintergrund (durch die Tür) ist er auch immer wieder zu sehen, dito Falk. An der Scheibe laufen unter anderem Daniel Waadt und ich – mit 'ner Kasse Taffee – vorbei. 



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Layout rockt, ohne die "Helden im Hintergrund" geht nämlich gar nichts
> 
> *EDIT*
> Hier mal zumindest n Bild von mir als Entschädigung  Wie du dem Gesichtsausdruck entnehmen kannst, ist Angst angebracht
> ...



Uäh, Poposhop-Alarm. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## killer89 (11. Januar 2009)

Ahhh ^^ nu bin ich wieder ein Quäntchen schlauer 

@ Marc: leichter Sonnenbrand ne? ^^

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Januar 2009)

Ich bin eben ein hitziger Typ 

*@ Raff*

Poposhop ... _raff_ ich nicht :p

*Soa, bitte B2T, sonst gibts für alle Haue *g**

cYa


----------



## chris070 (12. Januar 2009)

Das ist doch Rodrigo Gonzales auf dem Foto in der PCGH. Zu welchem Anlass war er bei euch?


----------



## sechzger (12. Januar 2009)

Mal zur Abwechslung wieder zum Sinn von dem Thread.
([Weiß bin ein Spielverderber ]
Super Heft mal wieder! Besonders der Test mit dem Phenom II is total lol.
Da ihr etz mit den PCGH-PC´s und dem PCGH-RAM angefangen habt wäre es auch cool wenn ihr evtl. so ne Art PCGH-Wasserkühlungsset machen könntet! Da ich mich mit Wakü´s so gut wie überhaupt nich auskenn wäre es mal nich schlecht wenn man auch mal´n Video auf die Heft-DVD draufpacken könnte. (Sorry falls des schon mal der Fall war, ja gut einmal war ja schon mal was drauf von der GC, des war aber ein wenig schnell ne?, und im Extended-Teil von einer der Ausgaben letzten Jahres auch, aber so´n Video wäre für Wakü-Einsteiger net schlecht, oder?) 
Wär super wenn ihr sowas mal mchen könntet!
MfG
sechzger


----------



## killer89 (12. Januar 2009)

pcgh.caseking.de
Schau mal ganz unten  da gibts n PCGH-Set für WakÜ ^^

MfG


----------



## StonstA (13. Januar 2009)

moin,
mir hat der Artikel über die Grafikkarte von Nvidia GTX295 sehr gefallen, und ich würde gern nen Poster von der Graka in einem Heft gern haben 
mfg


----------



## Henner (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*



MaZe schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal wissen, wie der Leistungsindex der Prozessoren bestimmt wird (Seite 140; Ausgabe 2/09). Könnte sich bitte mal jemand dazu äußern (Formel)?


Alle Werte werden normalisiert und gleich gewichtet. Die Spieleleistung mit einem zusätzlichen Balken abzubilden ist eine gute Idee, allerdings ist der Platz schon recht begrenzt und die Werte stehen ja einzeln darunter.

@amdintel: Die Preise für den Phenom II standen bei Redaktionsschluss noch nicht fest, die Angaben stammten von AMD.


----------



## BTMsPlay (14. Januar 2009)

Ich habe alle Artikel zum Phenom 2 gelesen und war dann leider etwas enttäuscht nachdem in allen Tests AMD und Intel Systeme verglichen wurden. Außer bei der Leistungsaufnahme mich und sicher andere hätte es sicher interessiert ob der Q9550 und der Phenom 2 940 in den verschieden Tests nicht nur ähnliche Ergebnisse bringen sondern auch in Sachen Stromverbrauch gleichwertig sind.

Und dann noch etwas zum Test der GTX295 ich denke das in dem Diagramm ein roter und ein ebenfalls roter Strich nicht so gut kommt ich bin auf Arbeit im Neonröhren Licht am Identifizieren wer da was ist gescheitert. War wohl wieder ein Layoutfehler .


----------



## steinschock (15. Januar 2009)

Finde die Ausgabe sehr gut.  

Aber für den Phenom II ein € 200+ MB zu empfehlen und ein Sys. für 1600-1700€. 
Da muss man schon ein arger Fanboy sein um kein i7 zu nehmen.

Angesichts der der benötigten Spannung beim OC wäre der Verbrauch auch interessant.


----------



## Micardware (16. Januar 2009)

StonstA schrieb:


> [...]und ich würde gern nen Poster von der Graka in einem Heft gern haben
> mfg



Ja, da schließe ich mich an. Ein schönes Poster wäre doch mal eine Super-Beilage. @ Redis: Wäre sowas möglich und in die Realität umzusetzen?


----------



## Player007 (16. Januar 2009)

Finde die Ausgabe solide wie immer, nicht besonders, aber guter Durchschnitt.
Wann gibt es eig. einen neuen Aufrüstrechner, mit allen neuen CPUs?

Gruß


----------



## Qingu (17. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mir aufgrund des LCD-Tests den 2343BW von Samsung gekauft. Top Gerät! Nur Stimmen nicht alle Angaben des Hefts mit denen des Herstellers überein. 

Pixelabstand pcgh: 0,270mm, samsung.de: 0,249mm
Kontrast pcgh: 1.000:1, samsung.de: 20.000:1 (dynamisch)
In dem Falle verwirrt mich die Angabe, da beim Acer G24 auch das dynamische Verhältnis angegeben wird. 
Und zum Thema Audio... finde hier weder Lautsprecher noch einen Audioeingang.


----------



## killer89 (19. Januar 2009)

Ich hab nochmal n Feedback bezüglich der Ausgabe, glaub das wurd auch schon angesprochen, aber *Knoppix* funzt auch bei mir nicht... woran kanns liegen?

MfG


----------



## tibu (20. Januar 2009)

Zum Heft:
Eher Durchschnitt, der Artikel über die KI war aber wirklich gut.

Zur DVD:
Reichhaltig bepackt, nix zu bemängeln.

Zu den Videos:
Die Interviews mit den Mitarbeitern fand ich sehr gut, allerdings die schwankende Lautstärke machte mir etwas zu schaffen. Um das gesprochene zu verstehen musste ich voll aufdrehen und wenn dann jemand gegen das Mikro stößt gibt es einen gewaltigen schlag (Logitech Z 5500)


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Januar 2009)

hab mir die 02/09 erst heute geholt, nach dem ersten durchblättern gefällt mir der Bericht über die 100' Ausgabe und der Artikel Kupferkrieg am besten, speziell wenn ich lese dass der neue Zalman 9900 die beste Kühlleistung bringt, ok über die lautstärke kann man sich streiten, vor allem zählt aber die doch enorme Kühlleistung, endlich ist Zalman wieder die Nummer 1 in sachen Luftkühlung

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (22. Januar 2009)

BTMsPlay schrieb:


> Und dann noch etwas zum Test der GTX295 ich denke das in dem Diagramm ein roter und ein ebenfalls roter Strich nicht so gut kommt ich bin auf Arbeit im Neonröhren Licht am Identifizieren wer da was ist gescheitert. War wohl wieder ein Layoutfehler .


Ja, natürlich. Das Layout ist schuld. Immer. Wenn nicht, war es die Druckerei - oder die Mondphase.


Spaß beiseite - welches Diagramm genau meinst du? Die beiden auf Seite 42?


----------



## Micardware (22. Januar 2009)

Weil hier gerade ein Redi unterwegs ist, nochmal meine Frage: Wäre es möglich der pcgh oda pcghx mal ein Poster beizulegen... sei es mit dem Bild einer Grafikkarte oder mit dem Abbild eines Mainboards oder was auch immer^^????


----------



## Kreisverkehr (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Feedback zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2009*

Ich wollt das nur mal wieder hochkramen, da ich eine Antwort darauf ziemlich interessant fände.
Jedenfalls vermisse ich da die Konsequenz, wenns um Stromsparen geht.




Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Schönes Heft, doch eins schlägt mir direkt ins Auge (Nein, nicht "springt ins Auge", "schlägt" im wortwörtlichen Sinne):
> 
> Beim Stromspar-PC habt ihr beim Prozzi, bei der Graka, beim Board etc wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet, doch bei dem Netzteil - finde ich - habt ihr einen Bock geschoßen.
> Enermax is ne gute Marke, doch das infiniti ist doch durch das effizientere Pro82+/Modu82+ ersetzt worden? Ok, aber warum zum Teufel 650W? 20% Auslastung von 650W sind immerhin 130W und das System wird im Idle nie im Leben 130W ziehen können. Und erst ab 20% Auslastung muss es mindestens 80% Wirkungsgrad haben. (Im Text steht 600W, in der Tabelle 650W) Bei 600W wären 20& immernoch 120W...
> ...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (26. Januar 2009)

Achtung Erbsenzähler!

-> Seite 49, 1. Spalte "AOD790GX/128M" zu vergleichen mit der 4. Spalte "K9A2 CF", jeweils die Zeile mit dem Kategorie "Typberatung". Ich mein, ich schätze es wirklich sehr, dass ihr das "ß" noch nicht totgeschrieben habt, wie in manchen Ecken Deutschlands schon geschehen, aber lasst bitte nicht seinen bösen Bruder das "ss" ans Tageslicht, sonst beißen sich die beiden 

Was am Ende richtig ist, überlasse ich euch.


----------



## BTMsPlay (27. Januar 2009)

> Ja, natürlich. Das Layout ist schuld. Immer. Wenn nicht, war es die Druckerei - oder die Mondphase.
> 
> 
> Spaß beiseite - welches Diagramm genau meinst du? Die beiden auf Seite 42?
> ...


----------

